# My Desktop PC Won't Turn On



## redchildone (Apr 21, 2009)

I went to turn my computer on, like I do every morning, and nothing happens, none of the fans came on, nothing, I checked everything I could think of but nothing worked, however, the power supply light on the rear of the pc lights up a dull green, until I unplug it from the motherboard, then it turns bright green, not sure why that means, I checked all the connection, and everything seems fine, my pc was and has been working fine before, I have no clue whats wrong, I have no warrenty on it any longer, so I am trying to figure this problem out, without having to send it to a tech, I will provide a link of my pc specs: http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ca/e...8260-78308260-78308260-79482143-79918261.html


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

If all your connections are good its the power supply or the board


----------



## redchildone (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reply fj, I leaning towards those two also, but i wanna be sure before I go out a purchase the wrong part, thanks for your help.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

My first thought would be the PSU. Is there any way you can get hold of another one just to test it, perhaps a friend that can lend you one. At least then you can confirm / deny the problem without forking out any cash.


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

Start with the power supply, make sure the wattage is equal or higher.[ Not a cheap one] If you have acess to one for a test only that would help $$


----------



## redchildone (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah Tanis, I attempted to try that but the power supply they had didn't match my computer connections, but i'm still working on finding the right match to check it. thanks much for your help


----------



## redchildone (Apr 21, 2009)

That was the thing fj, I tried that but it didn't equal my wattage, but i'm still going to try and find one that dose, thanks much


----------

